# harrisburg/Hershey  Penn !! anyone out there !!



## THORHAMMER (Jun 4, 2007)

Im only going to be there for 2 days, one night free after 5pm and thats about it.. lol  Its a business trip, but I will have that night free. 

Still, its a long ways from orange county CA, so I am thinking to bring the camera. is there anything there near the hershey place that I should think about driving to and shooting, If I had more time I would hit every major city within 3 hours drive and take a few days off, but its not that kind of a trip and I have to be back home friday. 

Anyone imtimate with that area, should I just leave the camera @ home and rest up !! lol, or is there anything close enough to get to within 30-40 minutes drive....


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 4, 2007)

Amish country SSE from Hershey to Lancaster, County


----------



## Naturegirl (Jun 4, 2007)

You could get to Gettysburg in about an hour from Harrisburg.  Lots of great opportunities there.

Other than that, just various interesting little places dispersed all over.  The Susquehanna River is pretty nice shooting material from the west shore....with the Harrisburg city reflecting, etc.


----------



## motcon (Jun 5, 2007)

could head up my way to centralia. some eerie photo ops there...always.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks guys... I appreciate it, unfortunately I didnt have time to bring the camera on this trip... uuggg next time !!!


----------

